# Spark Plug Wires



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

I am replacing my stock points distributor with an HEI distributor and 50K coil. Does it make a difference if I get the 8mm, 8.8mm, or 10mm wires?
:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running these with my HEI

Livewires

Love 'em.

Bear


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice. I may order a set....
What size are they?? Does the size matter 8mm vs 10mm?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> I'm running these with my HEI
> 
> Livewires
> 
> ...


:agree

I had a set of live wires for a circle track car a few years back, and thought they were the highest quality wire I had ever seen. But... I just bought a set of Taylor cut-to-fit wires for my GTO. I also bought a set of these 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-6018/overview/

I thought I would have an easier time getting the custom-cut wires to fit my looms compared to the 10mm live wires. The DUI wires are very nice, but a little on the pricey side too...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. There is no performance difference between 7mm, 8mm, 10mm, etc. wires. It's all about 'image'.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I used the 8mm wires from Mallory.. they fit perfect and are easy to replace. Don't know the price, but they are not cheap and not expensive.
10mm wires probably have a better heat resistance, don't know for sure if the wire itself will be thicker or if they just have a thicker insulation.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Forget what I said before.. the Mallory wires seem to be not that good. When I checked my spark plugs 2 of the wire ends broke. One was coming down from the wire and one couldn't hold a spark plug any more because the metal ring that clamps on the plug was gone.

So Bear, I would like to use the Livewires as well, I know if you use it, they must be good  But my wire looms are made for 7-9mm and the Livewires have 10mm. Do you think they will fit anyway? (http://www.summitracing.com/parts/rnm-1110p)
And if not, what do you know about Taylor Cables? Are they good quality? (http://www.summitracing.com/parts/tay-84203)

I'm looking for a real good set of wires and want to keep my wire looms.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The only wires I have direct experience with (other than stock) are the Livewires. I doubt they'd work with smaller looms though, and to be completely honest the set I got after the fire seemed to be a little "short" on a couple of the rear passenger side wires. They reach with the HEI and valve cover spacers, but just barely. I don't think there's any way they'd reach if I tried to loom them around the back side of the valve covers. They are custom made to fit when you order them though, so what I'd do in your case would be to measure each of your existing wires and give them the specific lengths when you order. Another nice feature I like is that both ends of each wire are labeled with the cylinder number. They're quality pieces, for sure.

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

That sounds really good.. I saw that they are $99 and all the others are between $40-70.. but I wouldn't mind the price too much if I get a quality set.. I don't like the Mallory any more! But also I got those "expensive" wire looms that I want to keep.. 
So the 10mm wires can't be used or I find another nice wire loom and measure the old wires I could use the Livewire.. 
If anyone can tell me about the quality of the Taylor Cables would be great, they are my favorite of the "cheap" ones and they would fit my old looms. The description sounds very good and I guess 8,2mm is big enough for my engine.. but I don't want wire ends that will break apart just when you remove them and try to plug them back on. Also a red wire would be my favorite.. before I had blue Moroso wires.. they are really good quality but the silicone wasn't in good shape because they are old.. but I took 2 of the 10 year old Moroso ends to make my pretty new Mallory work again... sad, isn't it?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Whenever you install wires onto the plugs, make sure you coat the insides of the boots and the outsides of the plugs with a good di-electric grease. That helps keep the boots from sticking so that you don't destroy connectors the next time you remove them.

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a red grease spray for the battery terminals, but I didn't know that I should use some for the plugs and boots.. good to know, thank you!! 
Also do you recommend any specific type of spark plug? I'll change them too, now I have Autolite 3926.


----------

